# 7 late night saugeye



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well ended up meeting my brother and a fellow OGF'er at one of my super secret spots We all fished til about 115am when my brother and buddy decided to leave, so I let my one keeper go. My buddy had 2 eyes and I had 2. I went back to the car and picked up my new waders from my brother and decided I would just carry one rod and bait back and see if I could pick up a few more. I casted for about 20 minutes with nothing then got one about 16" next cast an 18"er few casts later another 16". Ended up getting two more a little later. Got 5 fish in about 35 minutes. All of my fish were caught on big joshy's swims. Sunrise an slims were my 2 lures. They held up really well as I went through 2 on the night, and the first got it's tail bit off. I guess patience and perserverence payed off. Have some pics of the later fish, cause I knew my buddy wouldn't believe me, but don't want to give up the super secret spot Wish I had kept the first fish, but all ended up swimming.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Great job slippy,the fall bite is going to be awesome


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the report!!! Looks like I need to get out, but that is way past my bedtime


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

st.slippy said:


> Well ended up meeting my brother and a fellow OGF'er at one of my super secret spots We all fished til about 115am when my brother and buddy decided to leave, so I let my one keeper go. My buddy had 2 eyes and I had 2. I went back to the car and picked up my new waders from my brother and decided I would just carry one rod and bait back and see if I could pick up a few more. I casted for about 20 minutes with nothing then got one about 16" next cast an 18"er few casts later another 16". Ended up getting two more a little later. Got 5 fish in about 35 minutes. All of my fish were caught on big joshy's swims. Sunrise an slims were my 2 lures. They held up really well as I went through 2 on the night, and the first got it's tail bit off. I guess patience and perserverence payed off. Have some pics of the later fish, cause I knew my buddy wouldn't believe me, but don't want to give up the super secret spot Wish I had kept the first fish, but all ended up swimming.


i knew you would wait until i left to muster up a story like this. you always happen to catch all these fish when i am not around. i think i am going to have to get you a fish ID book so you can tell the differance between a carp and saugeye. good job slippy did you catch them where we were fishing when i left.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I went to the opposite side where we hadn't gotten one all night. They were almost on the shore, I was casting so close to the rocks.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

did you tip that swim bait with a chunk of chicken liver.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well the bite was so quick once it started, I didn't have time to run back and get the chicken livers, the annonymous people so kindly left for us. Guess the pics aren't 2 telling. These were the 2 back to back. Like I said, I knew I needed proof for Ben, or he'd be callin' me a story teller


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Good job Steve! It's only going to get better from here on... Well let's cross our fingers and hope so!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i think those pictures are the fish i caught this spring and you just put your fishing pole next to them so you could tell people you caught them. without the dates and time on the pictures i think i am going to need more proof slippy. just kidding man you must have given them the 10 more minute and i am going to leave line. it works every time.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

They were definitely hungry. Most the fish had the swimbait so deep, I had to do surgery with my pliers to get the hook out.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

you going back tonight.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work Slippy way to keep after them.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

NICE. Knowing eyes are out hunting in the middle of the night sure makes it hard to go to sleep. And yeah, they take the swimbaits real deep so always have pliers handy. Sometimes on smaller eyes you would swear they needed to use their fins to shove the bait in their mouth!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good catch slippy, I cant wait to get back out!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well you said you was gonna find some when you called. Congrats glad to here my Slims swaggin minnow works for someone other then me!! Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm wait a minute that nots supposed to happen. Soon those females will kick in they swallow it even deeper then the small ones you might need a rubber glove to pull it out there rear ends thats how much they love them!!  Indian was muddy and not happening keep it up!! Good job.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Great job on the saugeye slippy, those late night saugeye are the best, you never know when you are going to get a giant. I cant wait to get out there.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i went back out to where me and slippy fished the other night and caught 1 15 incher and had a couple other hits but thats about it. i did not fish very long and stay as late as we did the other night just wanted to get out for a little while. the one i caught was spitting up shad and he had a pretty good belly full of them.


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

When the fall bite is on can you catch saugeye below dams? or are they mainly above the dams?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

as far as i know the main lake is the place to fish. i dont know much about the spillway.


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, well I am on shore and have never really tried fishing above dams...Do not know where to start but Ill give it a whirl and start at random spots until I locate them....


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think the body of water has something to do with the fishing right now. Let me see... Alum last night I caught 1 eye, 15 inches and had a nice muskie in about 7inches of water.
I fished no deeper than 5ft, however the lake I was fishing gets very deep in some locations. --- is there a point? yes just like every year, gotta know which lakes fire first and if you can't make it to those lakes then head somewhere that is like that. 
Getting closer and closer. Need this nice weather to change so everyone stays home!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

met up with slippy and jshbuckeye last night and not much to report. me and jeff met slippy at a spot and slippy said he had an 18 inch saugeye on the stringer. i was standing there casting and slippy walks over to lift the saugeye out of the water so we could see it and spooks the fish before he could crab the rope stringer and it pulls the rope loose from the 3 oz. rock he had it tied to. i never actually seen the fish so its his story. i myself thinks it was a carp but we will never know. so if anybody catches a tagged saugeye with a yellow stringer please contact slippy for more information on that fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

LOL thats stinks! Im gonna head there this afternoon and see if i cant get anything going. I got a 9lb eye and a 7 1/2 lber from erie yesterday so itll be hard to top Yesterday, but to nice to sit inside all afternoon!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

No need to contact me, just let Ben know it truly existed. If I made up a story, it would have been much bigger then 18 inches. Since there was only a cat caught that went back, wasn't worth keeping, Just wish I could have let him go to be alive instead of end up dead with a stringer in his gills. Ben did I not send you the picture of the 28"er I caught out at liebs right after you guys left


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

yep i got the picture and you caught it on a wheatie ball is that right.


----------

